# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Mình rất cần tài liệu này!!!

## nguyenle

*Thuật toán nén dữ liệu!*

Các bạn ơi giúp mình với!!!
Mình đang rất cần tài liệu tiếng Việt về "Các thuật toán nén dữ liệu theo từ điển cơ sở" như các thuật toán LZ77, LZ78, LZW. Nếu bạn nào có tài liệu nào liên quan đến các thuật toán này thì share cho mình với nha. Cám ơn các bạn rất nhiều!!!

----------

